# Macro Plants Need help with "dew" drop.



## OGsPhotography (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonibstarted a garden early this year ( still like 5 feet of snow here!), does anyone else watch their plants this 'closely'...

First True Microgreens Leaves and Burpees Hybrid Tomato sprout

Any tips for adding dew drops would be greatly appreciated! I added this drop with a toothpick.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2017)

Glycerine mixed with the water


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 29, 2017)

Alright, where do I get that stuff? Pharmacy Im guessing? How much to use. 

Thanks Derrel!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, pharmacy/drugstore/cosmetics and personal section. 60/40 or so. it will keep water droplets and beads 'thick', not prone to running, like pure water is. The glycerine mixed in with the water adds surface tension I guess is what it does.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 31, 2017)

I used glycerin mixed with water and used a 5ml syringe, after about an hour of fiddling with angles and lighting and drops I am semi satisfied with this shot. Macro is fun if not exhausting. I'll give it another go sometime soon.

I had to switch out the models ( 6 day old tomato plants) because they got " tired" and started drooping.... 

Thanks again!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2017)

Cool beans! You got some great big drops, and some nice "lens" effects. Glad to see you took the glycerin advice to heart and procured some; it really does make a big difference!


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 1, 2017)

Have never tried (or even heard of) using glycerin for the drops.  Thanks for posting that bit of knowledge.


----------



## smoke665 (May 2, 2017)

First ones weren't bad, but the last one rocks. Love the reflections in the drops


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2017)

Oh my, another project to add to the ever growing list.... Nice


----------

